# احترس من عسل النحل



## esambraveheart (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*علي عكس الترويج الاسلامي لعسل النحل كدواء لكل داء ..*
*ها العلم اليوم يبطل الزعم الاسلامي المحمدي..*
*و يبطل نبوته صراحة ..*​ 
*لان العلماء اكتشفوا ان عسل النحل قد يحتوي علي " سم " يخرج من النحل بفضل البكتيريا المحموله علي الذنب او الذيل اسمه " Botulinum Toxin " ..*​ 
*و هو اقوى سم عصبي قاتل عرفه الانسان *​ 
*وهذا السم تفرزه انواع عديدة من البكتيريا خاصة من الفصيلة Clostridium botulinum و التي تتواجد في ذنب النحل و العقارب و الدبابير و قنديل البحر و الافاعي و اغلبية اللواسع عموما..*
*و لذلك فتعاطي عسل النحل للاطفال دون السنة من العمر قد يشكل خطرا داهما علي حياتهم اذا كان العسل يحتوى علي البكتيريا Clostridium botulinum و سمها القاتل المعروف باسم Botulinum Toxin*​ 
*بالاضافة الي ذلك فاستعمال عسل النحل بطريق الاكل او الاستخدام الجلدي الظاهرى ليس مامونا للنساء الحوامل او المرضعات لانه في حالة احتوائه علي سم ال Botulinum Toxin فان هذا الاخير قد يتسرب منهن للجنين اما عبر الحليب الخارج من ثدي الام المرضعه عند الارضاع او عبر تيار الدم الواصل من الام الحامل الي الجنين عبر المشيمة فيتسبب في كل الاحوال في اصابة الجنين بالمرض المعروف باسم Botulism فيولد اما مشوها او مشلولا او ميتا .*​ 
*ايضا.. يتسبب العسل في اصابة البعض - كبارا و صغار - بحساسيه شديده اذا كان لديهم تحسس لحبوب اللقاح Pollen Grains التي توجد علي الاعضاء التناسلية للازهار و التي كثيرا ما تعلق بجسم النحلة لتنتقل في النهاية للعسل الذي تفرزه .*​


*Do not use raw honey in infants and young children under 12 months of age due to the chance of botulism poisoning. This is not a danger for older children or adults. *
*Special Precautions & Warnings:*​ 
*Pregnancy** and breast-feeding**: Honey seems to be safe when taken in food amounts. The concern about botulism applies to infants and young children and not to adults or pregnant women. But not enough is known about the safety of honey when used for medicinal purposes in women who are pregnant or breast-feeding. Stay on the safe side and avoid medicinal amounts and topical applications.*​

*Pollen allergies**: Avoid honey if you are allergic to pollen. Honey, which is made from pollen, may cause allergic reactions.*​ 
http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...veIngredientId=738&activeIngredientName=HONEY​​​​


----------



## fredyyy (29 نوفمبر 2011)

أمثالٌ 24 : 13 

*يَا ابْنِي كُلْ عَسَلاً *
*لأَنَّهُ طَيِّبٌ وَقَطْرَ الْعَسَلِ حُلْوٌ فِي حَنَكِكَ. 
*​*نشكرك يارب *

*على خليقتك الرائعة *

.​


----------



## fredyyy (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الراجل ده أكيد بيبيع عسل *



> *عسل النحل يمنع السرطان وأمراض القلب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zezza (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*هتحيرونا ليه بقى 
شوية العسل مفيد و شوية مضر ..!!
امشى مع مين انا 

*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه

كنت هقول الكلمتين دوا

استاذ نهيسى بيقول مفيد

استاذ عصام بيقول مش مفيد


----------



## fredyyy (29 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> كنت هقول الكلمتين دوا
> استاذ *نهيسى* بيقول مفيد
> استاذ *عصام* بيقول مش مفيد


 

*ُيحول العضوين *

*إلى محكمة المنتدى الدستورية العليا *

*للفصل في القضايا المتضاربة لصالح الأعضاء *

*وإلا سيكون هناك إعتصامات في ميدان البج بن وبرج إيفيل *

*وحجز التذاكر مع الأخت ( *tasoni queena ) *بالاسترليني والفرنك *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

.


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2011)

> يحول العضوين
> 
> إلى محكمة المنتدى الدستورية العليا
> 
> ...



ايووووووووة وركزوا على الجزء الاخير ده فرنك واسترلينى  هههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (29 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايووووووووة وركزوا على الجزء الاخير ده فرنك واسترلينى  هههههههههههه


تنفعى قوى فى الانتخابات انتى كوينا هههههههه


----------



## fredyyy (29 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايووووووووة وركزوا على الجزء الاخير ده *فرنك واسترلينى* هههههههههههه


 
*لا لا لا *

*مفيش ُعمولات *

*لكن ممكن يكون على كل تذكرة ... برطمان عسل *

.


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2011)

> تنفعى قوى فى الانتخابات انتى كوينا هههههههه



الحزب اللى هيضمنى هيكسب بس لسة مستقرناش هههههههههه

هو احنا بوظنا الموضوع ولا حاجة ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (29 نوفمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *تنفعى* قوى فى الانتخابات انتى كوينا هههههههه


 
*لا لا لا *

*متفهمهاش غلط *

*الأخت قصدها عمولة مش رشوة *


----------



## ابنة الرب المحب (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مسا الخير : أنا عندي معلومات انو العسل كتير مفيد و الفوائد المذكورة صحيحة لكن لا ينصح بالعسل لمن تحت السنة من العمر لان جهازهم المناعي غيرمتطور بعد و تعتبر المادة المذكورة سامة للرضع ما دون السنة و يفضل عدم أخذ الحوامل و المرضعات للعسل للأسباب نفسها , فهذه المادة ممكن ان تمر عبرالمشيمة عند الحامل و عبر الحليب عند المرضع , يعني بالمختصر منشان ما يصير في خلاف انتو الاتنين صح بس لازم ندمج اجاباتكم .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*العسل فيه سم قاتل...*

*تمام *

*طب بيتباع في اوروبا و امريكا ليه زي ما بيتباع هنا*

*ما لو كان مسمم للدرجه كانوا كتبوا كدا علي البرطمان في بلاد برا مش هقول هنا لان هنا مش مقياس* و فيه غش

*بالاضافه الي ان العسل يمر بمراحل التكرير و التصفيه فيصير انظف*

*دا اكل عادي زي اي اكل في الدنيا لا دوا سوبر زي ما بيقول المسلمين ولا سم قاتل*

*عادي زي اي حاجه لها وجهين بس الواحد ما يكترش*

*سلام*​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*


zezza قال:



			هتحيرونا ليه بقى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


zezza قال:


> *شوية العسل مفيد و شوية مضر ..!!*
> 
> *امشى مع مين انا *​



*العسل لا شك له فوائد..لكن بلا شك ايضا له محاذير و مضار و مخاطر ..و هذا الموضوع هو " للامانه العلميه " فقط .. و من اجل فضح جهالة و دجل شخص ادعي انه نبيا و عالما و طبيبا و راح يمتدح في العسل كذبا و كانه الدواء السحرى لكل داء..و كل يوم يتكشف لنا جديدا بفضل جهود العلماء و كل يوم تنفضح جهالته اكثر و اكثر .*
*موضوع الاخ النهيسي هو موضوع يتناول الايجابيات الشائعة و المعروفه عن العسل و التي لا ننكر الكثير منها.. لكن لان الموضوع - علي مايبدو - منقول من احد المواقع التي تروج للطب الدجلي النبوي و الطب " البدائي" المعروف باسم " الطب البديل " ليس رغبة منهم في احقاق الحق او اثراء المعرفة او افادة الناس بمعلومة فيها امانة علميه ..و انما فقط ليحاربوا العلم الحديث و بالاخص العلم الدوائي الذي صارت الريادة فيه الان للعالم الغرب المسيحي ..و لهذا فوصفهم للعسل كمادة دوائية فيه الكثير من المبالغة و عدم الصدق و عدم الامانة العلمية و هذا ليس مستغربا لان غرضهم الاساسي هو محاربة علم الغرب المسيحي و تنفير الناس منه مع الترويج للطب الدجلي النبوى و التداوى بالاساليب البدائية ليروجوا لدعواهم للعالم كله بالعودة لعصور الجهل و التخلف و البدائية التي ترتكز عليها و تنتعش فيها جهالة الاسلام و خرافاته .*​


*اما موضوعي انا فيتناول الاثار السلبية و المخاطر المعروفه عن عسل النحل و التي صار كثيرون يجهلونها عن العسل بفضل الترويج الاسلامي المكثف للعسل كدواء طبيعي يخلو من المخاطر او الاثار السلبية حتي نجحوا تقريبا في تعمية العيون و صرف الناس عن دقة العلم الدوائي الحديث ليستسلموا ذهنيا لعشوائية الطب الدجلي النبوى و التداوى بالاعشاب التي قد تضر اكثر مما تنفع .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هو احنا بوظنا الموضوع ولا حاجة ؟؟*




*بالعكس ..انتي نورتي الموضوع*​

*و لا مانع من قليل من المرح الذي يضفي البهجة علي المواضيع ..فهو افضل من النكد علي كل حال*​​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 نوفمبر 2011)

ابنة الرب المحب قال:


> مسا الخير : أنا عندي معلومات انو العسل كتير مفيد و الفوائد المذكورة صحيحة لكن لا ينصح بالعسل لمن تحت السنة من العمر لان جهازهم المناعي غيرمتطور بعد و تعتبر المادة المذكورة سامة للرضع ما دون السنة و يفضل عدم أخذ الحوامل و المرضعات للعسل للأسباب نفسها , فهذه المادة ممكن ان تمر عبرالمشيمة عند الحامل و عبر الحليب عند المرضع , يعني بالمختصر منشان ما يصير في خلاف *انتو الاتنين صح بس لازم ندمج اجاباتكم* .


*مظبوط ..جبتي المفيد ا..ختي*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*اكل العسل حلو بس النحل بيقرص*

​


----------



## fredyyy (30 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *عادي زي اي حاجه لها وجهين بس الواحد ما يكترش*​


 
*يا سلام هو ده كلام الناس المظبوط *

*ما تكترش ... وعلى فكرة تناولنا لأي طعام بالمعدل الطبيعي *

*يجعل هناك توازن في بناء الجسم ... فكل خليقة الله صالحة إذا تناولت مع الشكر *
تيموثاوس الأولى 4 : 4 
لأَنَّ *كُلَّ خَلِيقَةِ اللهِ* *جَيِّدَةٌ،* *وَلاَ* يُرْفَضُ شَيْءٌ إِذَا أُخِذَ مَعَ الشُّكْرِ، 
​*وبالمناسبة هناك آية بتتكلِّم عن الكمية التي نتناولها من العسل *
أمثالٌ 25 : 16 
أَوَجَدْتَ عَسَلاً *فَكُلْ كِفَايَتَكَ* لِئَلاَّ تَتَّخِمَ فَتَتَقَيَّأَهُ. 

.
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 نوفمبر 2011)

عسل النحل له فوائد كثيرة انه من صنع الله وليس من صنع المسلمين


----------



## fredyyy (30 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *بالعكس ..انتي نورتي الموضوع*
> *و لا مانع من قليل من المرح الذي يضفي البهجة *
> *علي المواضيع ... فهو افضل من النكد علي كل حال*​


 
*شكرًا أخي عصام على الروح الرياضية *

*فعلاً نحتاج لقليل من المرح وسط هذا العالم الصعب *

*ربنا إبعد عنَّا النكد ... فأنت لنا نعم السند *

*طيب سؤال لدكتور عصام *

*ليه الفاكهة والخضار ليها ألوان مختلفة ؟*

*أنا سمعت إن كل لون ليه فايدة مختلفة ... لذا يجب أن نأكل قليل من الكل *

.


----------



## esambraveheart (30 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *ليه الفاكهة والخضار ليها ألوان مختلفة ؟*
> 
> *أنا سمعت إن كل لون ليه فايدة مختلفة ... لذا يجب أن نأكل قليل من الكل *
> 
> *.*



*الاصناف الخضراء منها تحتوى علي خلايا مليئة بمادة الكلوروفيل الصبغية .Chloroplasts*
*الاصناف الملونة منها تحتوى علي خلايا لونية  Chromoplasts و اللون يختلف بحسب الصبغة الموجوده في الخلايا.(xanthines  - Anthocyanins - tannins *
*الفوائد مختلفة للمواد الصبغية النباتية لكنها ضئيلة او معدومه تقريبا بالنسبة للاستخدام الدوائي و البعض منها قد يكون مضاد بسيط للاكسده او قابض للاوعية و الانسجه بينما البعض الاخر قد يكون لا فائده دوائيه له للانسان تقريبا و لكن فائدته تعود علي النبات ذاته  و التي ليست سوى اللون الذي يضفيه فقط علي النبات كنوع من الحماية للنبات نفسه من الاشعات الضاره من اشعة الشمس حيث تجعل كل صبغة النبات الذي يحتويها يمتص اطيافا معينة من اشعة الشمس فقط دون الاخرى.. او لتدوير الطاقة الشمسية لاستخدامها في العمليات الحيوية في النبات نفسه مثل صبغة الكلورفيل *​


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2011)

كده يا تاسونى يا غاليه
هتودينى فى داهيه
هههههههه


----------



## MAJI (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*علي عكس الترويج الاسلامي لعسل النحل كدواء لكل داء ..*
*ها العلم اليوم يبطل الزعم الاسلامي المحمدي..*
*و يبطل نبوته صراحة ..*
*عقبال منسمع عن ابطال حبة السوداء التي سموها حبة البركة تيمنا بنبيهم ايضا*
*فيتسبب في كل الاحوال في اصابة الجنين بالمرض المعروف باسم Botulism فيولد اما مشوها او مشلولا او ميتا .*
*حقا هذا اهم تنبيه *
*فحالات التشويه او الموت للمولودين الغير معروف اسبابها ربما كان العسل هو السبب*
*يجب ان تبقى هذه المعلومة في اذهاننا بل ويجب ان تنشر في كل مكان*
*شكرا للمعلومات بل التحذيرات القييمة  *​


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*ليه كده 
ههههههههه
بأذن ربنا مفيش تذاكر*​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 نوفمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> ​*عقبال منسمع عن ابطال حبة السوداء التي سموها حبة البركة تيمنا بنبيهم ايضا*​


*ههههههه.. و دي برضو تفوتني*
*في الموضوع القادم باذن المسيح ساتطرق لتفنيد الزعم النبوى الدجلي بخصوص الحبة السوداء*​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *ليه كده *​
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *بأذن ربنا مفيش تذاكر*​


* سعيد بتواجدك و مشاركتك اخي النهيسي و اتمني الا يكون موضوعي هذا قد اثار اي سوء تفاهم لديك*​


----------

